

One Year with Ruby: What I Like and Dislike - csbrooks
http://chris.brooks6.com/2014/11/26/one-year-with-ruby/

======
MrBra
_Having expressive code makes it so much easier to hold a complex problem in
your head, when you can see all the related code on one page._

This.

